# Feldgrau.com - research on the German armed forces 1918-1945



## RackMaster (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool site.  There is a lot of info on here, I'll be on this one for a while. 



> *[SIZE=-1]Feldgrau.com - research on the German armed forces 1918-1945[/SIZE]*
> [SIZE=-1]
> Welcome to Feldgrau.com, a non political German military history research site. Our focus is on the German armed forces during the most tumultuous period of the 20th century, the time between 1918 and 1945.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 6, 2008)

My brother will love this site, thanks!


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2008)

Great site, I'm sure I was registered there once :uhh:


----------

